# Suicidal Support Group



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi I just need a place to turn to and to meet people that are in the same boat as I am. I'm not fulfilled by life anymore, I haven't really been in love in years, and my family hates me. 

I just need help.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

Infinite light and love!


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

I need a group like this too. My long term unemployment and financial issues are getting to me, and I feel very useless and incapable. Even if a job is offered to me, i would be too afraid of taking it, though i am desperate for one. I just cant live up to expectations in society and the only considerate thing to do to my family is to disappear before i become a burden.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello there, I’m also struggling with suicidal thoughts. I lost my job due to a disability, I can’t really walk that well anymore, I have no income, I don’t have money for health insurance and I might loose my car since I can’t pay for it anymore, I’m drowning in student loan debt, I’ve pushed all my friends away due to my depression, I have anxiety and severe depression, I would literally be homeless if it weren’t for my parents,i hate life, I hate myself and wish I could just drop dead. Hopefully one day I’ll have the guts to kms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi it is nice to meet you! I hope you are doing well and we wish you the best. 🙂


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Omg sorry I replied at a wrong time. Guys, it’s not worth it. You have to persevere and find a new environment. Later you will look back and realize you are so glad and thankful you gave yourself another chance. Please don’t go away.


----------



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

I saw this thread and I want to hopefully help. I am not suicidal but I can relate to deep feelings of pain, disappointment, and I am currently trying to pull myself back from a traumatic event that I will not talk about.

I can really relate to feelings of negativity related to struggles with employment. It seems as adults a lot of the expectation is to be productive, earn. So when your ability to do that is diminished it makes life one heck of a serious challenge. It becomes a daily struggle to feel your sense of purpose. I try to remind myself that my worth goes deeper than my earning abilities. What are some other ways people cope? Is there anything that helps, if even temporary?


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Some people cope using art. For many it has been known to help relieve and is another form if expression. But find what you are passionate about can be something to look up to, from bike riding to volunteering somewhere. Remember to take care of yourself and practice the hardest you can on repeat positive comments on yourself. Make it your daily routine. I struggle to do this everyday.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Potter_Logic_Yep said:


> Some people cope using art. For many it has been known to help relieve and is another form if expression. But find what you are passionate about can be something to look up to, from bike riding to volunteering somewhere. Remember to take care of yourself and practice the hardest you can on repeat positive comments on yourself. Make it your daily routine. I struggle to do this everyday.


5 word to live by: Distract or Accept and Focus.


----------



## Loverman (Jan 22, 2017)

I think I might need some support. I don't know what to do with my life. I'm 26 years old and I've never felt more defeated in all my life than I do right now. I never graduated from college (I had to drop out before I truly began my first semester), I'm still living with my mom, I've never had a driver's license, I've never had sex (let alone seen a woman naked or dated a girl outside the Internet) and I don't think I ever will because of my social anxiety, depression, and Aspergers making me so awkward. The only person I truly loved with all my heart kicked me out of their life and left me with questions I'll never be able to get the answers to.

On top of all those problems, I'm incredibly lonely almost every day. I don't feel connected with anyone anymore. My self-esteem is terribly low, so I can't or don't want to talk to anyone, thus negating any potential to make friends. Because of all these compounding things that just gets worse and worse every day, I've had many times where I've felt self-harm or suicide are the best solutions. Nobody will miss me or care, anyway, right? 

...I need help. From someone, anyone. I just want to be loved. I just want to be saved....


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

A few years ago, I had problems with these type of thoughts swirling around in my head because I felt so low on myself and hated who I was as a person. I know it's hard to dismiss these thoughts and get them to stop. I'll join in on the group to help others who need support and need someone to talk with if they feel comfortable enough. I'm not a doctor but I can be there for those who need it. Many times I thought my life wasn't worth it and that I couldn't bare with life. I doubt think anyone should feel alone or feel as if their worthless. So please don't ever be afraid to reach out. You do matter!! Please always remember that.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

I've been struggling too.

My fear of just contacting people for a job is so insane, not even basic necessities are enough to push me through it.

Went to the bank today, because I'm supposed to get some money from the government (Went too late, it was closed ;p). Started having suicidal urges on the way there (I always go on foot, it's about 7-8 bus stops), started imagining throwing myself at the oncoming traffic. :/

Electricity is gonna be cut off in 15-20 days from now because I have a big debt for it. There's no food. Starving tonight.

I think i'll die of starvation in the end, or illness in the winter because I won't have heating. But who knows. 

I might go and try to find some fruit trees soon. Maybe pick some apples to survive for a bit longer. Shouldn't be too hard to find. I think they're still green right now, though.


----------



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

@Lovernan Please don't feel your situation is hopeless, it is not. Life takes a person through all sorts of twists and turns. I really think you have to work on the social part for yourself. It's very important to build relationship with others in whatever form, friend acquaintance, life partner.


----------



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

Skygrinder said:


> I've been struggling too.
> 
> My fear of just contacting people for a job is so insane, not even basic necessities are enough to push me through it.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a very serious struggle you are going through. It sounds like it could feel overwhelming. But please don't give in to thoughts of self harm. You have to really start looking at all available resources. Food pantries? Governmental assistance? Family support? Nobody should be having to suffer without these basic neccessities.


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi guys. Just wanted to introduce you to something to do if you ever feel low. It’s just one song, but it’s “Good Life” by One Republic. It gives you a new aspect of things and kinda warms you. Listen to it while looking at the lyrics, maybe close your eyes, and visual absorbing hopefulness. Let me know if this works for you 🙂


----------



## jmn51297 (Jul 7, 2018)

I’d like to join too. I’m not suicidal however I would really like to be in a support group with people who actually understand social anxiety and its debilitating effects, etc. I understand why people become suicidal and pretty much everything surrounding it so I could definitely support you guys in this group. If this group went forward how would we communicate? Would we use chat room or something else (such as video call)?


----------



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

@ Potter Logic
Yes, that is a good song to gain a sense of hopefulness from. Thanks for that idea.
@JMN
Maybe we can continue posting here? I don't really know how to do the other stuff, like chat room. As to what you mentioned about debitating effects, yes it is real, and I can completely understand your need to be able to have that affirmed by others with the same disorder. As a young person I just often felt really bad about myself because of SA. As a young person it is also extremely important to keep working to challenge yourself in this regard because progress CAN be made.

Maybe we should all try to check in periodically? Give an update?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

*Suicide and Self-Mutilation*
If you are currently thinking about harming or killing yourself please seek help immediately. On the forums, suicide threats and the discussion of suicide is not permitted. Discussion of self-mutilation (cutting and burning) is not permitted except in the context of coping mechanisms in the following thread: Self harm coping mechanisms (Trigger Warning). *On your personal blog, sharing your feelings is fine, but please do not share means or plans of suicide or self-mutilation.* Threads about Suicide and Crisis Resources.


----------

